# "Slingbox like" Remote Tivo Access



## Crashcourse (Oct 6, 2004)

One of the greatest selling points of TiVo would be that it finally gives us access via the Web in order to view our recorded items. Yes, we can currently schedule shows to be record and yes, we can (although very time consumingly) download TiVo-To-Go via the Desktop feature. However, TiVo still does not have one of the most basic features - remote viewing of content. 

If TiVo were to build it into the S3, it may actually become worth the incredible price tag that TiVo is asking us to pay at this time.

TiVo is missing the boat on securing its spot as a MediaCenter device with its lack of features and interactivity. Movies on Demand is also long overdue and a logical upgrade to an aging idea.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They can't, really, for two reasons:

1: It would directly put the contnet (digitally recording in the case of the Series 3) directly on the internet, which would raise the attention of fightsholders.

2: The TiVo records MPEG2, which would need recoded to MPEG4 or the like to be able to reliably stream over the internet, especially with a typical residential broadband internet connection, and the TiVo, even the Series 3, does not have the power to convert it.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, there have been many threads about this in the past - short answer is that they'd need to add all the hardware inside a Slingbox into the TiVo to make it do what a Slingbox does, which would bump the cost noticeably.


----------

